# Looking for this tool



## SmallWorks (Oct 1, 2011)

I got this sanding tool at a "swap meet" type of market some 15-18 years ago. It says "U.F.O." on one side and gives a patent number, 4,730,430, on the other. If I remember correctly, the U.F.O. was supposed to stand for Unidentified Filing Object -- cute, right?

Here's a photo:









It's a handheld sanding tool, with a loop like a sanding belt held in place by a spring at the back end. I'd like to buy another few, or some replacement belts, but I haven't been able to find a source. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm not familiar with that sanding tool although it looks interesting.

I would think you shouldn't have any trouble finding belts though. Match it to a standard sanding belt and cut them into strips if you have to.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=20187&cat=1,42500


----------



## SmallWorks (Oct 1, 2011)

*Thanks for the responses*

The link to Lee Valley is the exact thing i was looking for. I searched for "Sanding Stick", "pencil sander", and everything else, it seemed, except "stick sander", which is what they're calling it. Great work, Rob.

Tom, thanks for your response, too. I had thought of that, but couldn't find a sanding belt small enough. (I should have put something in the photo to show the scale -- it's only about 6-1/2" long.)

Anyway, problem solved. I'm happy to have made your acquaintances.


----------



## carl dejager (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello,

We are a belgium company and we would like to import this spring-loaded belt holders. 

Can anyone tell me who is the manufacturer of this tool ?

Thanks for any help.
Regards
Carl


----------

